# Emergency Help List



## KUJAWA RSK (Dec 10, 2003)

HI EVER ONE

I am doing this because not ever one could post on the other thread i am one of them.

Please reply to this thread if you can help out other plowers. This is if you can help cover a route if there truck goes down. Or if you can help them get unstuck. Or can help out other members on plowsite in any way. Plowing or de-icing. You can post hear if you are looking for a sub contractors.

Please feel free to post your office number company name ext..

Please be sure to post what state you are from..

Thank,s 
ROBERT KUJAWA II

I can help out other plower's. I am in IRWIN PA

ROBERT PROFESSIONAL LAWN CARE SERVICES 
SNOW PLOWING DIVISION
ON CALL 24/7
(724) 863-4086
CELL # PM ME
E-MAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

*Do it*

Count me in Captain :salute: 
I am more than happy to help when times are bad.

(630) 750-2333 ([email protected], Grass Busters Inc.) call me 24/7


----------



## green leaf (Nov 27, 2004)

No Problem!

Green Leaf Property Maintenance
Fort Erie Ontario Canada
( Greater Niagara region )

2001 Dodge 2500 w/ Western 7-6


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Happy to help out in Hudson/Bergen Counties in New Jersey.

Can do your work while your equipment is down, also available for sub work. Small fleet of P/U Trucks w/7.5 & 8 foot plows & salt spreaders, snowblowers, and sidewalk crews available. Also have a small supply of Western Plow parts on every truck in case of emergencies.  

Steve
On call 24/7
201-861-7533


----------



## KUJAWA RSK (Dec 10, 2003)

WEAR IS EVER ONE AT????


----------



## ExplorerPlow (Dec 12, 2004)

Would be glad to help out in the Chicagoland Area


Chris @ (847) 627-9108


----------



## KSWART (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm in Buffalo & willing to help out anywhere when the snow misses us. My cell is on 24/7 716-713-8814.


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

Can help out in the Solon and Medina areas of Ohio and surrounding suburbs. 

Have a 94 F150 with a 7.5ft plow and salt spreader.

Thanks,

Michael
(330) 352-6561


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

I can help out I am in Northbrook IL. Northern suburbs of Chicago. I have a 96 f250 with a 7.5 pro poly with a 1200lbs western salter. Phone 847-875-9662 or email [email protected]. I just bought the truck so I don't have any route truck is just sitting.


----------



## greenskeeper1 (Dec 20, 2004)

*I can help!*

I am in central PA. Hanover area.
I'm good for help as far south as owings mills MD.

Brian (Greenskeeper LCS)
(717) 465-1922 cell
(717) 633-1922 office

F350 powerstroke
810 Blizzard plow

LT10 white tractor with plow (for sidewalks)

Lots of time


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

I can help out in the Central Bucks and Eastern Montgomery Counties, PA after the New Year. Have one pickup with 7.5' blade. Only walkbehind spreader, but my young legs can run if need be.

Matt
Bleu Cheese Fencing
cell (267)718-2707


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

I could help out in the Pocono's area. As long as I take care of my account first.


----------



## nino1025 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi all,
I'd be more than happy to help out when my trucks free up.
Plowing, Salting, or Shoveling
24 Hour Service

Aversa Concrete Construction, LLC
Snow And Ice Division
Serving all of Southern NJ & areas over the bridge in Philadelphia.
Fully Insured
856-629-7001
[email protected]


----------



## Sandman114 (Dec 20, 2004)

*CT Help Available*

If anyone needs help on an emergency or regular basis in the *New Haven, CT * area please contact us. We have loaders, plows, sanders, and personnel available for this season. Contact Jeff at 203-410-6751 or write us an e-mail. Have a good ($$$) season!


----------



## EPACF (Dec 7, 2003)

*I can help near Rockland ME*

I'm not too far from Rockland ME and would be willing to go to Belfast, Augusta, Damariscotta, Boothbay Harbor, etc if someone needs help...
In fact I would go farther if you are really in trouble.
My telephone is 207-845-2872
email 
[email protected]
[email protected]

Jeff Beyea
1773 Burkettville Road
Appleton, ME 04862


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

st. louis missouri jeff koper email [email protected] nextel # 140*19122*5 cell # 314-220-9165


----------



## Sandman114 (Dec 20, 2004)

*CT Help Available*

We have equipment and personnel to supply for sub work in the *New Haven, CT* area. We are available for emergency relief as well as a regular basis. We have many resources to offer including plowing, sidewalk clearing, sanding, hauling snow/sand/salt, and on site stacking. Wish you all a big($$$) season. Contact us for arrangements, *Jeff* 203-410-6751 or PM me.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

We can help anywere in the valley and some parts of new haven and fairfield county.We also have bulk salt and sand/salt mix as well as ice melt if anyone is ever in a jam.We also have a skid steer as well as 7 plow and sanding trucks.Tony 410-6065


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

After my route is done or if it doesn't hit us but hits you. 570-660-5768 Located in Clintion County, between State College and Williamsport. Have an 810 Blizzard with poly cutting edge, salter and a full tank of gas.


----------



## EEW (Oct 19, 2004)

*NE Ohio*

Just call and I can help. Owner operator fully insured. 2500HD 7.5 Meyer and snowex spreader.

216-244-0974 Charles Elkins (Medina, Ohio)


----------



## snowjockey (Dec 23, 2004)

Willing to help out anyone in my area as well as always looking for reliable people to do the same for me in the event of a breakdown .
I serve mostly Woodstock ,Ontario ,Canada but do a few rurals also.
519-539-8353


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I can help out, located in western suffolk county, long island, new york

new equipment, been plowing about 9 years, happy to do sub work


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

*NE Ohio Help*

I can help out in NE ohio, we service Carroll, Stark, and cloumbiana Co. We can help any where, will travle if needed. Also looking for some subs in the area that may need help.

Ron Clapper
Clapper & Company 
[email protected]
330-205-0618 ~ Cell


----------



## FordPlowing (Oct 29, 2004)

HD trucks with 8' plows ready to go in North RI South Ma 401-465-8389


----------

